#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Teaching In Thailand >  >  > Teaching in Asia >  >  TEFL in Okinawa

## Storekeeper



----------


## Immigrunt

Wrong room? Teaching in Asia - TeakDoor.com - The Thailand Forum

----------


## Storekeeper

^ I can't move it. Will have to depend on a mod to take it for action.

----------


## BaitongBoy

Its fate is sealed, then...We are "rudderless"...

----------


## Cold Pizza

A buddy of mine taught in Okinawa for 11 years or so. He was cREdentialed in the US with a teaching liecense and MA.

He learned Japanese to an advanced level and spent years doing Kendo martial arts.

He his divorce of a local he decided to leave, also citing that the schools own you.

I bet it would be nice, though, there.

----------


## NZdick1983

My uncle has been living in Japan for 30 years... teaching dance, marriage celebrant, retired now in Kanazawa... him and my dad have bad blood, haven't spoken in yonks (even I don't know why)...

My dad reluctantly gave me his contact dets.. sent him a quick message, not thinking he would reply...

He replied that same night, very warmly indeed, saying he is so glad to have family in Japan (we are moving there soon)... he said he would come to visit us and would help setting up our business in any way he could.

Funny how dad painted a dark picture of the man, totally different than initial impression. 

I want to go to Okinawa beach - very stunning beach.. great place, great country.

----------


## Storekeeper

Thanks to whoever the mod was that moves this to the correct place in the forum.

Arigato gozaimashita ...  :Smile:

----------


## Immigrunt

You're welcome  :Very Happy:

----------

